# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  e-shop για ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα

## yanis

Υπάρχει κάποιο e-shop για ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα?

----------


## artemisiotis

http://www.alifragis.com.gr/index.php

http://www.ideashop.gr/

----------


## Radiometer

και εδώ http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...89gn166sut46e0

----------


## nikknikk4

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47372&highlight=%EA%E1%F4%E1%F3%F  4%E7%EC%E1%F4%E1



http://gr.rsdelivers.com/


http://www.tridimas.gr/


http://www.markidis.gr/

http://www.darlas.gr/

.

----------


## Hary Dee

Είναι κυρίως για είδη ρομποτικής αλλά έχει και κάποια άλλα πράγματα: www.buyarobot.gr

----------


## picdev

Προσοχη με τον www.alifragis.com.gr για 13 led και 13 αντιστασεις ειχα πληρωσει *13ε* ληστεια κανoνικη.
Ξερει κανεις πως πρεπει να ψαξω για φωτοαισθητητη στο ebay?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Προσοχη με τον www.alifragis.com.gr για 13 led και 13 αντιστασεις ειχα πληρωσει *13ε* ληστεια κανoνικη.
> Ξερει κανεις πως πρεπει να ψαξω για φωτοαισθητητη στο ebay?



αν τα πηρες με courier τη περιμενες? εναν φακελο να στειλεις  8ευρω θες... 
και τα λεντ αν ειναι ασπρα "superbright" (σε εισαγωγικα γιατι δεν ξερουμε τι κινεζικα θα ειναι) τα δινουν απο 50λεπτα και πανω.. εγω μπορεις να βρεις και 500led 20δολλαρια μαζι με τα μεταφωρικα... παντος ο alifragis.com.gr σε καποιο προιοντα εχει και καλες τιμες...

----------


## picdev

> αν τα πηρες με courier τη περιμενες? εναν φακελο να στειλεις  8ευρω θες... 
> και τα λεντ αν ειναι ασπρα "superbright" (σε εισαγωγικα γιατι δεν ξερουμε τι κινεζικα θα ειναι) τα δινουν απο 50λεπτα και πανω.. εγω μπορεις να βρεις και 500led 20δολλαρια μαζι με τα μεταφωρικα... παντος ο alifragis.com.gr σε καποιο προιοντα εχει και καλες τιμες...



οχι απο εκει τα πηρα, 20ε εδωσα και βλεπω τα 7ε που μου εδωσα και λεω λαθος θα εκανε! Οχι μου λεει τοσο κανουν. :Angry:  Οποιος ειναι νοτια να παει στον μπεσκα στην αργυρουπολη, δεν ειναι ο πιο φτηνος αλλα μια χαρα τιμες εχει, για εξαρτηματα 2 προγραμματιστων pic ειχα πληρωσει 3-4ε

Ξερει κανεις κανενα μαγαζι να παρω φωτοαισθητη σε καλη τιμη?
.................
Μολις πηρα το μπεσκα 11ε η φωτοευαισθητη Α4
και 10.35 ο Φανος

----------


## ikaros1978

για Ελλαδα 10 .35 και 11.00 ευρω καλα ειναι (9 εδω στη θεσνικη)....σιγουρα καπου ποιο ebay η google θα βρεις ποιο φτηνα...δεν θυμαμαι απο που αλλα ειχα παρει πριβνα κανενα χρονο ενα πακετο 10 τεμαχια (Α4) 55 ευρω τελευταια παντως πλακετες πηρα απο www.ram-e-shop.com  (αιγυπτος) αυτες που απο ειναι 10χ15 εχουν 2.48 ευρω

----------

